# Smokers' bars or lounges in London



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Dear fellow members

I will be back in London next week and would like to meet with a few friends for a glass of whisky and a cigar, or maybe more than one.

Given the almost general smoking ban now in force in London, where can I still find a non-members only bar or lounge where this is possible?

Many thanks 

dE


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*here's it*

a short stroll from victoria station lies boisdale's, a pleasant resturant run by a classmate of mine, who is the son of the head of the scottish clan macdonald (Rannald MacDonald, _not_ Ronald MacDonald). it specialises in scots cuisine and game, has a quirky decor (balmoral on acid) and live trad jazz most nights of the week. it has around 80 malt whiskies and the best haggis south of Edinburgh.

best, it had a team of lawyers and architects build, on the roof, a contraption of tents and space heaters that, by millimeters, escapes Her Majesty's Government's definition of an enclosed space. So there, on elderly sofas such as one finds in country homes, *one can smoke*, and they provide a vast asssortment of havana cigars.

https://www.boisdale.co.uk/belgravia/

it is very nearly on ebury street, where we are told that Bertie Wooster used to live.


----------

